# Armpit fat



## loopytheone (Jul 17, 2014)

I am normally a pretty confident person but as I've got bigger I have got really big fat deposits in my armpits. They honestly look like tiny boobs next to my normal boobs and they can be kind of uncomfortable. 

Has anybody else had this? Any advice on how to deal with it?


----------



## Jah (Jul 17, 2014)

I have big boobs and they seem to go all the way into my armpit. I've never really worried about it because my husband seems to like it and likes to grab onto it. So I wouldn't really worry about what people think. As for discomfort, I don't really know what you can do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, I have them. They're definitely not part of my breasts....just extra fat in an unsual place. They were one of the last parts of my body to be at peace with (my bat-wing upper arms were the very last). I spent the better part of my twenties and thirties wishing I had hollows under my arms like almost everyone else, and would hide them in pics, tuck them in, etc. I haven't let them stop me from going strapless, though. 

I can't tell you how to deal with it except to just accept it as part of your body and that our bodies are pretty wonderful things overall, all those involuntary systems keeping us alive and such. 

The upshot is that (to me at least), they're a lot easier to shave.


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes. I have them too. I do wish I had CastingPearls ability to not let it stop me from going strapless, I'd settle for spaghetti straps even. I do not wear tank tops anywhere except home....acceptance is a long road to hoe.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for the advice everybody.  I think you are right, it is just something I have to learn to accept about myself.


----------



## ssbbwBrianna (Jul 21, 2014)

As fat girls, gaining any kind of weight, little struggles or new parts of your body will be added onto, or changing. I have huge fat in my armpits. lol and I have had them forever, since i've always been a large child, teen, and adult. Its something you learn to ignore, or lose weight to get rid of, I suppose. I'm over 500 pounds, so my body can be really uncomfortable at times. but thats all parts of being fat! love your body for what it is, A lovely, always changing, temple of softness! yay  Goodluck girl!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 22, 2014)

A former friend and I used to jokingly refer to them as our "sidecars". When bras don't cover them completely I find it very uncomfortable from the elastic digging in. So I buy bras with wide side panels to make sure the sidecars are covered and contained. I also wear a lot of shelf-bra camisoles and as long as the armholes are high enough to contain that bit of extra pudge on the sides, I'm good with it. For me, it's more of a physical comfort issue though. It's soft and tender flesh and I don't want anything digging into it or rubbing and chafing it. And it has to be contained by bras and the camisoles. If not, then I don't get proper bust support along with the discomfort.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 22, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> So I buy bras with wide side panels to make sure the sidecars are covered and contained. I also wear a lot of shelf-bra camisoles



That's one reason why I prefer long-line bras - not the most exciting things to wear day in & day out but they help with posture and provide a smoother look allover (just a personal preference).


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2014)

Saisha said:


> That's one reason why I prefer long-line bras - not the most exciting things to wear day in & day out but they help with posture and provide a smoother look allover (just a personal preference).


I can't wear long-lines or high wide paneled bras because if I lift my arm high, my armpit fat pops out. I do have problems with chafing and elastic digging in. I have to do the opposite; purchase bras with low side panels so nothing touches it.


----------

